# BED LINER IN BOAT



## cartech5 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was just wondering would truck bed coating cause any corrosion on aluminum. I have some rustoleum bed coating I was going to put on the inside of the boat but I need some opinions before I do it.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 15, 2012)

I hope not, I used it on mine :lol: I haven't heard of there being any problems.


----------



## Butthead (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope, stuff works great on aluminum.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 16, 2012)

I used it as well, it adheres well. None of the paint is going to have an adverse effect...make sure you use self etching primer first. The most important part of a paint job is the prep.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 16, 2012)

I was going to do the same thing on the inside of my Sea Nymph...Seems like it will seal some as well as make a nice surface. Not that it would be a cure all for a leak but some of that stuff is pretty thick or can be.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 16, 2012)

what color you putting in there?Black would be hot they have lite gray?Just wondering


----------



## vahunter (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't see any reason at all to cause corrosion. Sounds like a great idea! Many benefits...non-skid, seals, long lasting, may even sound dampen a bit. Although it could add a decent amount of weight depending on how thick you apply it. Also as previously stated, could get a little warm if you use black but you can get it in a lot of different colors. Another thing to research, when I got my line-x in the bed of my truck I think there was a warning about cleaning up any fuel and some other chemicals that come into contact with it. I could be wrong or it could have been during the curing process only. So depending on where you fuel tank is, that MAY be something to consider too. Good luck to you and I want pics!


----------



## Bigkat650 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's great going on, but if you ever develop a leak, its murderous to get off. I purchased a boat in November, and the inside was painted with a truck bed liner that was beginning to flake in spots--probably due to improper metal prep before application--so I decided I would strip it all off and reseal and repaint. Using commercial aircraft stripper, it takes a minimum of 3 coats to get it all off, and that's with applying, waiting 30 minutes, then using a stainless wire cup brush aggressively remove the stripper/liner. Its very tedious and very time consuming.


----------



## gouran01 (Jan 16, 2012)

I used the black roll on kind in mine, it was excessivly dark but being the boat is camo'd , I used the black as a base and misted the entire area with a light tan which lightened it up a lot. Also, if you do, I'd recommend keeping fuel away for a few weeks to a month, I found that unless it is fully cured, fuel removes the stuff quite easily.


----------



## cartech5 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any body use rustoleum bed coating?


----------



## cartech5 (Jan 16, 2012)

hotshotinn said:


> what color you putting in there?Black would be hot they have lite gray?Just wondering


I would be using black I figured if I got hot i'd just jump in haha.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 16, 2012)

I used the gray stuff on my project. Just a heads up, I did all the prep work to a T but the stuff did start to peel in some spots. It still looks great, makes a non slip surface to walk on, and provides sound deadening but even if you do all the prep correctly, you still may have some seperation.


----------



## Boo (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't think of a worst product to put on your boat then bedliner coating except black bedliner coating . Many of the bedliner coatings are very abrasive and down right painful when bare arms and legs are rubbed against the sides of a small boat . All bedliner coatings fade quickly when exposed to sunlight and lose there gloss becoming a not very attractive flat color . As stated above when you go to remove it and most likely you will its a bear of a job . You want the sides of your boat smooth so you can wipe fish guts and everything else off easily . If you want a no slip floor there are much better ways of doing it then bedliner . There is a reason none of the boat manufacturers use that stuff on their boats . For the record if i showed up to go fishing with someone and saw that they had black bedliner on the inside of their boat , i wouldn't go .


----------



## Brine (Jan 17, 2012)

I used Tuff Coat on my boat. I've been happy.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 17, 2012)

Boo,
I was just going to do the floor on my boat, below the seat level etc. I don't generaly get my arms down there, and if I do I don't suppose I would be feeling very good anyway. Now I would agree its rough stuff. 

So what do you suggest that is a non-slip coating that would work?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 17, 2012)

I go barefoot all the time in mine and haven't had any issues of discomfort. I also used a gray tint so temperature has not been an issue either. I've had mine in for a couple of years and haven't noticed any fading yet. I think Bed liner is a good option for a non-slip surface and it also adds some other benefits too.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 18, 2012)

When I bought my 16 foot Dura Craft, someone had painted it with the wrong type of bottom paint. As a result of the electrolysis, the bottom had some pitting, and the center keel was completely gone.

After I sandblasted all the old copper paint off the bottom, and got to bare metal, I re-built the center keel with a piece of aluminum angle. Then I painted the bottom with the 2 part Rust-o-Leum truck bed liner. Going on 7 years later, and well over a thousand hours of use in salt water, it's holding up pretty good.

My only suggestion would be to prime bare aluminum with zinc chromate primer, to give better adhesion of the coating.


----------



## cartech5 (Jan 18, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> When I bought my 16 foot Dura Craft, someone had painted it with the wrong type of bottom paint. As a result of the electrolysis, the bottom had some pitting, and the center keel was completely gone.
> 
> After I sandblasted all the old copper paint off the bottom, and got to bare metal, I re-built the center keel with a piece of aluminum angle. Then I painted the bottom with the 2 part Rust-o-Leum truck bed liner. Going on 7 years later, and well over a thousand hours of use in salt water, it's holding up pretty good.
> 
> My only suggestion would be to prime bare aluminum with zinc chromate primer, to give better adhesion of the coating.


I used some self eatching primer it should stick pretty good to that shouldnt it?


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, that is the correct primer to use. That will promote adhesion, and will prevent flaking of the coating.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 18, 2012)

I used the black rustoleum with mine.

There are no issues with adhesion so far...it seems quite hard. I cleaned, sprayed self-etching, then sprayed the bedliner. It took 3-4 cans on my 14 foot. FYI - most economic place to get it was walmart @4.77 a can.

I only used it on the floor.

In regard to fading and losing gloss...the rustoleum doesn't have a gloss to it anyways.

In regards to weight, rustoleum is not going to add any significant weight. The professional bedliners are the ones that have weight.

In regards to heat, I couldn't see it being much hotter than the bare aluminum...which would be hot. 

Also...there are boat manufacturers that are coating the interiors with some form of bed liner/traction paint. I have seen them at bass pro.

So far it seems a great way to get a good traction floor economically.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, also, I suppose my one complaint would be that the black does show dirt easy...but it's a fishing boat.


----------



## cartech5 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> I used the black rustoleum with mine.
> 
> There are no issues with adhesion so far...it seems quite hard. I cleaned, sprayed self-etching, then sprayed the bedliner. It took 3-4 cans on my 14 foot. FYI - most economic place to get it was walmart @4.77 a can.
> 
> ...


 So what would you think is better spray on or just roll on I already bought the roll on but can always take it back?


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 19, 2012)

Boo said:


> I can't think of a worst product to put on your boat then bedliner coating except black bedliner coating . Many of the bedliner coatings are very abrasive and down right painful when bare arms and legs are rubbed against the sides of a small boat . All bedliner coatings fade quickly when exposed to sunlight and lose there gloss becoming a not very attractive flat color . As stated above when you go to remove it and most likely you will its a bear of a job . You want the sides of your boat smooth so you can wipe fish guts and everything else off easily . If you want a no slip floor there are much better ways of doing it then bedliner . There is a reason none of the boat manufacturers use that stuff on their boats . For the record if i showed up to go fishing with someone and saw that they had black bedliner on the inside of their boat , i wouldn't go .



I'm not up to date on the bedliner material so I could be a little off on this. The liner in my boat is like a rubber material that is soft to the touch. It has grip to it... I guess like a truck liner.

I have a 2010 Triton 1756 SC that came from the factory with the spray-liner. I couldn't be happier. I serioiusly doubt many guys on here fish more than I do and I'm yet to find anything about it that I don't like. The only thing I have yet to do is fish in the boat with snow. I've done it when the boat decks were frozen from freezing fog on the way to the ramp with ZERO problems slipping. 

Bass Pro Shops also sells boat with the spray in liner from the factory. While I have seen their boats at a year old with the liner coming up, I've yet to see a Triton do it. I would bet if you do some more checking you will also find that there are other boat makers that do this also.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a 2007 Triton 1650SC with the same type of sprayed-in liner. It's much different than typical truck bed liner, it has a softer texture, it's not as abrasive as regular liner. 

Also, despite being realtree camo color, it doesn't get extremely hot in the summer. Not sure what this stuff is, but it's definitely not your typical truck bed liner.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 19, 2012)

i look on the Rustoleum web site and they offer spray on bed liner in black and tan.I think i will put on tan on my aluminum floor,i will not put in on the sides just the floor.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 19, 2012)

If I could find some made for a boat I sure would buy it...given it isn't to expensive....Anyone have a link to this stuff


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 19, 2012)

Rustoleum has worked great for a fair amount of people on here, if you read through the forum you will see it pops up fairly often. 

I don't know that there would be any difference between their roll on and their spray type...I just got the spray for convenience and it was a good price.


----------



## cartech5 (Jan 28, 2012)

Heres some pics it rustoleum bed coating 2 coats turned out alot better than expected.


----------



## Snitzel (Jan 28, 2012)

Question...how would the spray on bedliner work if you sprayed it on 1/2" plywood floor?

Would probably spray both sides and edges with one coat then put second coat on edges and the exposed floor portion that you would walk on.

Whadda ya think


----------



## ketchup sandwich (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks good!! =D> 

Regarding it on plywood...I am sure it would seal the wood and give you a nonskid surface. I would put 2 coats on all around. Sounds like a great alternative to coating the boat.


----------



## cartech5 (Jan 28, 2012)

ketchup sandwich said:


> Looks good!! =D>
> 
> Regarding it on plywood...I am sure it would seal the wood and give you a nonskid surface. I would put 2 coats on all around. Sounds like a great alternative to coating the boat.


Thank you sir, and its dinged up on the bottom you can see some of it but what do you expect from a 60s model boat haha.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 29, 2012)

ive been tossing this idea around for awhile now. its either this or gluvit. i think i like this because i want to take it up the sides and on my top rail aswell. sounds like i just made my mind up.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 30, 2012)

Bed liner is a great idea, i coated the whole bottom of my boat the dupicolor spray in/roll on liner. Deff makes a huge difference in the sound and toughens up the bottom of the boat


----------



## Gramps50 (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the commercial bed linner is actually smooth, it's the way that it's applied that gives it the rough texture.

A friend of mine had his truck bed done with Line-X I think and was able to watch the guy do it. He told me that before he stood way back and misted the final coat on it was smooth like paint. I also think the comercial stuff is hot when it's applied.

LIke any paint job it's the prep that makes the big difference on how well it sticks.


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 17, 2012)

cartech5 said:


> Heres some pics it rustoleum bed coating 2 coats turned out alot better than expected.



Looks good, but if you ever develop a leak, don't plan on being able to seal it from the inside. Not the end of the world though as there are lots of products that are designed to work on the outside of the hull to seal up leaks as well.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 18, 2012)

Bigkat650 said:


> cartech5 said:
> 
> 
> > Heres some pics it rustoleum bed coating 2 coats turned out alot better than expected.
> ...



Why do you say that?


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 18, 2012)

Truck bed liner is permanent. If it develops a leak and you have to remove it in order to seal the leak, you have a heck of a job in front of you. Now, it is possible, but it is much, much more difficult to remove then paint... It's more like removing dried adhesive. Doesn't mean you can't seal it fine from the outside though  

I guess I am a little partial though, as that is my current situation--removing truck bed liner to seal the hull... currently i'm just working on the seams so I can seal that up--and it is a royal pain. If I had access to a sand blaster, it may be a different story, but sadly I do not.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess maybe you are referencing commercial bed liner. Mine is really a thin coat - rustoleum rattle can. I can't see any issues with putting a little 5200 right on top if I had too, or taking a scraper to it...


----------



## ntbarone (Sep 10, 2012)

I rolled on the rustoleum kit from walmart on my 12' jon. Seems pretty tough. Not rubbery like the herculiner or the other stuff. My only concern is I had a chip on my boat while working on it today. Could be that some stripper might of got on the exterior side of the boat while working on the interior side during prep. This stuff isn't all that bad, but it goes on pretty thin. I prepped it according to the instructions. I did not primer unfortunately, but I was told I didn't have to. Rolled on 2 coats as well. I'm hoping to have the boat complete this month. All I need to finish is the inside bedlining and decking. Can keep you guys posted if ya like.


----------

